# New PAS riding hat for hunting?



## snowstormII (26 March 2015)

My velvet ridinghat needs replacing. What would you do? Should I go modern and get one of those new fangled shaped hats like Charlotte Dujardin wears, which is more likely to have the new PAS standard, in the remote hope that one day I will do something affiliated as I am finding it hard to find a more traditional one with flesh coloured flesh strap that meets the new standard. Or hang on a bit to see if the manufacturers catch up?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (26 March 2015)

Charles Owen do PAS velvet hats.


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (26 March 2015)

I hunt in a Charles Owen, wellington, up to standard, flesh harness, velvet and looks smart.


----------



## PorkChop (26 March 2015)

Another vote for a velvet Charles Owen - or go for a HS1 with velvet cover


----------



## Kat (26 March 2015)

Any other nice velvet hats with PAS neither DH or I can wear Charles Owen hats.


----------



## snowstormII (27 March 2015)

I just rang Champion hats and they do 2 with the PAS standard; the Champion CPX 3000 Deluxe and the Champion Grand Prix. http://www.championhats.co.uk/champion-riding-hats/champion-cpx-3000-deluxe/
Now to find a stockist near me.


----------



## AAR (31 March 2015)

PAS isn't the only hat with a high safety standard. PAS is just a UK standard. ASTM is a very high standard approved worldwide!


----------



## Lanky Loll (31 March 2015)

Patey do one too: http://www.pateyhats.com/patey-protector/


----------



## JenHunt (31 March 2015)

i wear an HS1 with a decent velvet cover on it... well, it was decent, until dearest donkey did a sideways leap, then jumped a tiny jump as if it was 15foot high, unseated me and stood on me... hat cover is now well darned. (i, and the hat were fine)


----------

